# What did you do with your old dog collar?



## poiuytrewq (10 June 2015)

Is there anything momento wise that can be done with it or anything?
There are loads of things for horse hair keepsakes etc but are there any companies that do dogs?
Or has anyone done something themselves that I could maybe copy!

Thanks


----------



## Cinnamontoast (10 June 2015)

Can't help, mine still gets used. It's on the buster collar, which makes regular appearances, apparently quite normal if you have multiple springers! 

I reckon you could do a lovely deep frame with the collar and some special pictures? Or frame a fab picture and attach the collar/make it part of the frame? I have the horse's one and only red rosette stuck on his winning photo. 

Maybe it could be part of a belt that you use occasionally?


----------



## numptynoelle (10 June 2015)

My girl's collar is just tucked away in a jewellery box - I'm not sure I'd want it in a box frame at it is, as an empty collar is a bit of a stark reminder of what you've lost, in my opinion, but if someone had a good idea, I might be tempted to do something (or more likely, get someone to do something) with it! Not sure if that's much help OP!


----------



## Bosworth (11 June 2015)

when Bosworth died, I kept his collar on my dresser for 12 months. I got Flodden the same week Bosworth died. 12 months later, flodden qualified for Crufts at only his and my second show, I came home from that show and tried Bosworth's collar on Flodden. It fitted and since then Flodden has worn that collar. It would take one hell of a dog to fill Bosworths collar, but Flodden is the one to do it. And a lovely mix of both my wonderful dogs, each time I see Flodden I remember Boz


----------



## numptynoelle (11 June 2015)

Bosworth said:



			when Bosworth died, I kept his collar on my dresser for 12 months. I got Flodden the same week Bosworth died. 12 months later, flodden qualified for Crufts at only his and my second show, I came home from that show and tried Bosworth's collar on Flodden. It fitted and since then Flodden has worn that collar. It would take one hell of a dog to fill Bosworths collar, but Flodden is the one to do it. And a lovely mix of both my wonderful dogs, each time I see Flodden I remember Boz
		
Click to expand...

Oh that's lovely Bosworth :smile3: Flodden deserves a little photo thread of his own, it's been ages.... (hint, hint) :smile3:


----------



## angrybird1 (11 June 2015)

Mines in a box with his ashes and his favourite toy.


----------



## Bellasophia (11 June 2015)

I have used this company ,not for a collar but for my sons first shoes...
http://www.silvershoe.co.uk/price_list.htm
I still have them today,in my China cabinet....they still make me smile,and he's now 30 yrs old.
They are expensive,but they do last a lifetime...they do dogs collars too...


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (11 June 2015)

Ooohh....... have just had a look at the "Silvershoe" link. What a lovely idea. Not cheap, no, but then if you've got that "special" dog you want to commemorate I would think it justified if that's what you really want to do.

I didn't know they were in Devon!!! Not so very far from me either 

Just goes to show you never know what's right around the corner.........


----------



## poiuytrewq (11 June 2015)

Oh wow! They are expensive but lovely. It's a little collar so think the cheaper(!) price bracket. 
Can't afford it right now but a definite possibility for the future. 
Little dog had the same collar his whole life even though several times I tried to buy him a new one he just never looked right and I always got his old one back so it really was him.


----------



## poiuytrewq (11 June 2015)

Bosworth said:



			when Bosworth died, I kept his collar on my dresser for 12 months. I got Flodden the same week Bosworth died. 12 months later, flodden qualified for Crufts at only his and my second show, I came home from that show and tried Bosworth's collar on Flodden. It fitted and since then Flodden has worn that collar. It would take one hell of a dog to fill Bosworths collar, but Flodden is the one to do it. And a lovely mix of both my wonderful dogs, each time I see Flodden I remember Boz
		
Click to expand...

This is lovely too! My old lab didn't wear a collar but had a basket which we eventually let the new one have. It stays safely in the sitting room though as he will chew it over night!


----------



## sandi_84 (11 June 2015)

I have a stuffed toy dog with gold fur called "Silver" obviously  He was bought by my father to cheer me up when I was sick years ago and he wears my first dog's collar and my mum's dog's puppy collar so he carries happy memories of them all for me


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (11 June 2015)

poiuytrewq said:



			Is there anything momento wise that can be done with it or anything?
There are loads of things for horse hair keepsakes etc but are there any companies that do dogs?
Or has anyone done something themselves that I could maybe copy!

Thanks
		
Click to expand...

I kept all the collars and leads in a huge homebase trunk. and some I use on the new dog the rest I mothballed.  I put the dog tags on a tree to  celebrate them..   Some put the collars in the grave with the dog some donate to charity


----------



## druid (11 June 2015)

They hang on the final of the stair banisters at the landing. There's only two, my weim and my setter.


----------



## I.M.N. (12 June 2015)

I am yet to lose one of mine, but my ma keeps the family dogs collars on a teddy bear that she's had since she was a child and he sits on a trunk on the end of her bed. It's nice on the odd occasion I go into her bedroom to see him sitting there with the three dogs collars on.


----------



## splashgirl45 (12 June 2015)

ive always let the collar go with the dog....I couldn't face having the collar back  as it is so personal to the dog.......perhaps I am the odd one as everyone else seems to have keepsakes, I gave my horses leather headcollar away as I couldn't face using it again...


----------



## Nicnac (12 June 2015)

I have always buried my dogs wearing their collars.  Feel it's a part of them.


----------



## Llanali (12 June 2015)

Mine go into the box with the other leads and collars, and when the time feels right my younger dogs wear the. As they are her children, it seems appropriate. My story is like that with Bosworth and Flodden; when I deem them grown up enough, usually after a major milestone- their first 1st at a champ show, their first rabbit, something!- they go into one.

No one wears her old show lead, the one that made her a champion. Maybe when my young stock become champions, IF they become champions, they might, but probably not.


----------



## dingle12 (12 June 2015)

Mine for some reason have always gone in the spare room on the end of the curtain pole, we now have six together having lost two dogs with in 7 weeks of each other very recently.


----------



## poiuytrewq (13 June 2015)

I did wonder about burying it with him but my o/h buried him and brought it home. 
I'm not cross with him for doing it, he thought it the right thing and what I'd have wanted. I was probably too upset to have made he right decision! 
I only have his. Our family dog died after Id left home and myself and my own family have only lost one dog before who hated wearing a collar so just didn't- so I didn't have this query!
I'm definitely having it silver covered. I love the idea and it's something I'll keep forever and can be somewhere I can see it and be reminded of the little chap. 

Sorry to all the rest of you who are in a similar situation or fear it approaching. Hugs to you. Such heartache.


----------



## Baois Glas (13 June 2015)

I bought a lovely little wooden memorial box from ebay and keep a collar in there.


----------



## Crugeran Celt (13 June 2015)

All my dogs collars are in a draw, I never reuse them except the puppy outgrown ones which do get passed down to the next puppy that comes along. Not sure I would want a constant reminder on display to be honest.


----------

